# Pimp My Set~Graphic Shop



## Cuntacular (Jun 11, 2009)

*just pm me your examples if you wanna be a worker.*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


♠♠♠​



→  _*S E T S *_*[ avatar & sig ].*
→ _*A V A T A R S *_
→ _*S I G S *_
→ _*T R A N S P A R E N C I E S *_
→ _*G I F S *_*[ limited to 10 seconds only ].*
→ _*M A N G A C O L O U R I N G S *_
→ _*B A N N E R S *_
→ _*B G / W P*__*
*_​

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------





→ *DON'T FUCKING SHOPLIFT .* 
DON'T GET ANYTHING WITHOUT *REPPING* AND *CREDITING *. 
IF YOU DO, ME AND SIS EDA WILL FUCKEN NEG YOU BITCH . ​→ *SUPPLY A HIGH QUALITY STOCK . *
I DON'T ACCEPT LOW QUALITY STOCKS, IT'S TOO HARD TO WORK ON 
AND THE FINAL PRODUCT ALWAYS LOOK LIKE ASS TRUST ME .​→ *DO NOT BE IN HURRY . *
GIVE ME TIME TO FINISH YOUR REQUEST. 
LIKE 4 DAYS OR SUMTHIN .​→ *REQUESTING IS LIMITED TO 1 DAY .*
BUT IF JUST IN CASE I'M IDLE FOR THE DAY, 
I'M WILLING TO TAKE UR REQUEST .​→ *TURN UR SIGS OFF . *
BEFORE I REPWHORET U .
ONLY ME AND SIS EDA WON'T TAKE THEIR SIGS OFF . : LOS​→ *DON'T BITCH . *
GTFO I'M THE ONE WHO'S SUPPOSED TO BE BITCHIN .​→ *CLAIM YOUR REQUEST BEFORE THE EXPECTED TIME . *
IF YOU HAVEN'T CLAIMED IT AFTER 4 DAYS, IT'S ALL MINE .​​
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


SET/TRANSPARENCY/AVA/SIG [ type of the request ].
STOCK: put it in spoilers
BORDER: rounded, dotted, solid or none.. or liquid or gas.. jk, or one of a kind
*OR*
*you can simply request casually, [that's cooler].*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Spoiler*: __ 



soon





*Spoiler*: __ 



soon


----------



## Cuntacular (Jun 11, 2009)

*-*

- - - - - 
Reserved .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2009)

Need slaves workers? I can do a mean set when I'm in the mood.


----------



## Cuntacular (Jun 12, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Need slaves workers? I can do a mean set when I'm in the mood.






Yeah sure.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2009)

Ah, kewl. 

I haz a job


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 13, 2009)

Set req.



Size: Junior Size
Border: Dotted borders
Effects: Any.
Text: Team 7.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 14, 2009)

hey Mich, reserve also


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mich, I'm getting tired of waiting for the customers...


----------



## ninjaq (Jun 17, 2009)

*A customer appears!*

Set request.



Size: Junior size
Border: Dotted borders.
Effects: Add any effects you wish, and add the text "Ubu" to the sig.

Thanks!


----------



## Cuntacular (Jun 17, 2009)

@ninjaq's

*Spoiler*: __ 





I hope you like  i didnt put much effects on it


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 17, 2009)

hey Mich, I should have the reps... :rofl


----------



## ninjaq (Jun 17, 2009)

Mιch said:


> @ninjaq's
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


It's excellent, thank you.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn! you let Mich heart Blast! :rofl  anyway ninjaq.. just come back again if you wanna make a new set 

 I just need brushes to work. god! another pain in the ass


----------



## Sine (Jun 18, 2009)

transparent set out of this
senior sized 
simple black border around the avvy

thanks


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 18, 2009)

Need more workers?

I'll be glad to help Mich.


----------



## Cuntacular (Jun 18, 2009)

@Shiner

*Spoiler*: __ 





:3




@Koroshi
yus sure. but Later. I've listed one worker alone, so yes later 
I know you understand .


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 18, 2009)

KK, but if you need some extra work, you know who to call.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 19, 2009)

Posted my request in my reserved spot


----------



## Cuntacular (Jun 19, 2009)

@sweets

*Spoiler*: __ 





if you want to keep the white background.. just tell me. x3 :/




And pls let's all turn our sigs off.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Mich,you know how ur ava has like a pic of dead hinata and then a smiley face.
Can you do that with the scene where Sakura's getting kicked and then put 'pwned' instead of a smiley face in the flash.
And then on the left the scene where Naruto's getting elbowed by the chick put 'do not want.' and make it into a sig.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 19, 2009)

brruuttii I mean Mich! make revy the most coolest av.. she's a friend. I'm sooo bias.


----------



## Cuntacular (Jun 19, 2009)

@Revy

*Spoiler*: __ 



sweet stock btw.

and about the sig, do you mean to replace the 'OOF!' with 'do not want'...? or u mean just put a do not want text somewhere on it or is it a flash sig like the avy.? 
just being sure

???:/


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 19, 2009)

No,that is puurrrfect!
I'm gonna raep you twice kay<3

edit: can you make the flash in the ava a bit slower?

ILU sista Eda<33333


----------



## Cuntacular (Jun 19, 2009)

^

*Spoiler*: __ 



 thank you:3


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome.
I'll have to give u ur first rep in a bit,kay<3


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 19, 2009)

thank you, <3 
rep & credit


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 20, 2009)

oh noess!! revy! your banned? :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

maybe that chapter is the latest chapter! I don't know, can't remember.. all I can remember is that latest chapter is the long tounge of Sai..


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 20, 2009)

LOLthat's exactly the reason why.
no worryz though,at least they let me keep teh awesome ava, and I found a creative way to keep the sig without getting banned.

okay,I'm done spamming, I go now until I haz another request.

awesome shop is awesome<3


----------



## Fay (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd like to request a sig and ava:

Avatar:
transparancy, nice border, 150x150


Signature:
transparancy, max 500x400


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 22, 2009)

fay

*Spoiler*: __ 




mich computer blast so she sent it to me instead(rep&cred her) and also..i cant see the stock for the avatar.. just post it again if you wanna


----------



## Fay (Jun 23, 2009)

Sister Eda said:


> fay
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks! Never mind the ava!


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 24, 2009)

your welcome.. anyway, do you have a tip for me. hehehehe   just kidding


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 25, 2009)

text: サスケ単体
dotted border, 125x125


----------



## Cuntacular (Jun 26, 2009)

@sweets


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey,Mitch are you still able to do those avyz?
You know like last time.


----------



## Cuntacular (Jun 26, 2009)

anything for revy


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 26, 2009)

awww<3


can you make it where Karui is saying fail in the bubble instead of 'god,you're so annoying. In bold text.
And then flash it to where Sakura's tearing up.
will rep twice like last time.

edit: and then move it to where she's on the ground.
kinda hard to explain.

just an avy.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 26, 2009)

ahhh revy, you wanna get banned again ah.. bwahahahahhaha :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl 



hey mich, make me a set! here it goes


*Spoiler*: __ 





I wan you to put a word Temari saying "I'm back".. then put a white fonts to the next word "cunts!!".. just don't let the word "cunts" be cleared! it's for Shikatema haters like you. oh well, but we have a deal Mich! now do it! 

border round dotted, and it's up to you so I'm making the audition mep   avatar and siggy awkie.. do what you like.. just don't make temari ugly or else!!


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 26, 2009)

Mich!! never let Temari's legs getting hairy.. don't use that image for fun or else  I'm going to destroy your shop. muwhahahahhahahahahahahaha (devil laugh)


----------



## Cuntacular (Jun 26, 2009)

@Revy

*Spoiler*: __ 




just tell me any modifications.. i'll edit it.. 
i dont like it honestly.. i did not put a border. i'll retry if u want



@hidantayuysdaughter

*Spoiler*: __ 




 TEMARI HAIRY BALLZ
jk i'll do urs next week


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 26, 2009)

Instead of just Fail,can you put  'you fail' instead.
It kinda makes it look like she's saying sasuke is fail, and I don't want that.XD
Nah,the ava is cool.I like it<3


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 26, 2009)

I wanted a set with that ; im sorry :[
thank you ! its amazin


----------



## Cuntacular (Jul 2, 2009)

Revy, I failed.. If you want, you can just request another one. My sony vegas is acting weird (the one i used) and i cant retry the gif. sorry..

Sweets, it's ok.  ur welcome 

@sister eda
*Spoiler*: __ 




LOL. sig = joke  i made fun of it bcs its from u




And i'll be out for a week, the workers will take the future requests.. sister eda makes gifs only


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jul 2, 2009)

holy fuck!!! Michhh!!!!! I don't know why the hell my av can't get the fuckin gif you gave me and also the signature...  help me pleaseee   

I really love your set!! pleaaassseeeeee.......... huhuhuhuhuhu


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 3, 2009)

can i still get the matching sig with it ?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 3, 2009)

Set please. Rounded border. Sig - senior size.Avatar of each 150 x 150 rounded border again. Add effects if you can. Rep + Cred.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jul 3, 2009)

wow!


----------



## Cuntacular (Jul 3, 2009)

sweets. said:


> can i still get the matching sig with it ?








Morphine said:


> Set please. Rounded border. Sig - senior size.Avatar of each 150 x 150 rounded border again. Add effects if you can. Rep + Cred.




*Spoiler*: __ 









bye!


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 3, 2009)

omfg, i love you <3


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 3, 2009)

It's okay love,at least you tried<3

can you make this into a pretty set instead?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 4, 2009)

Mιch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! Repped +


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jul 4, 2009)

Revy said:


> It's okay love,at least you tried<3
> 
> can you make this into a pretty set instead?



oh god, sis revy. maybe the other workers will make that. I don't know if she'll come back. wait for Koroshi and Darth... I'm the care taker of this shop 




Morphine said:


> Thank you! Repped +



you forgot your gif 



the quality sucks cause it's on a rush! as for Mich says.. everytime there will be a set. it has a free gif which I'm the one who's making it


----------



## Morphine (Jul 4, 2009)

Sister Eda said:


> oh god, sis revy. maybe the other workers will make that. I don't know if she'll come back. wait for Koroshi and Darth... I'm the care taker of this shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty indeed! Repped you too then! Thanks.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jul 4, 2009)

lol! :rofl now I've notice. my gif was sooo fast! :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jul 4, 2009)

Revy, here's your set

this is only for trials..  it's just my expirement! 


*Spoiler*: __ 





tnx for the fonts of Mich.. lol!




so who's next customers!! where the hell are the workers


----------



## Sunako (Jul 10, 2009)

Set please.Dotted border , avy dotted + effects. 
Rep & cred. 

oh and i dont want rama's watermark


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll take that request.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 10, 2009)

Okiez.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 10, 2009)

Sister Eda said:


> Revy, here's your set
> 
> this is only for trials..  it's just my expirement!
> 
> ...



thanks luv<3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:


> Okiez.


 

*Spoiler*: __ 









:3


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jul 11, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! that was nosebleed! Darth, your rock!


----------



## Sunako (Jul 11, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Thank you! 

Rep & cred.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2009)

Sister Eda said:


> wow! that was nosebleed! Darth, your rock!


 


zwinkycandy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Rep & cred.


 
Well, I does what I can 

And turn your sig off, candy


----------



## Cuntacular (Jul 12, 2009)

ahh darth nihilus


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 12, 2009)

Ahh whut


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Cuntacular (Jul 12, 2009)

stfu sister eda


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 12, 2009)

Hiya, first time I've been here. I'd like a set out of this, please:


Avy: 150x150, rounded, dotted
The rest: Have fun


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jul 13, 2009)

whoa!!!..


----------



## Cuntacular (Jul 15, 2009)

i did it already. 


@Foxxykat

*Spoiler*: __ 




x3


----------



## Sunako (Jul 15, 2009)

Me again. 

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 




don't want to see the text. 




Set please. 
Avy : dotted. ( 1 avy with saku's face , 1 for naru's face.)
Sig : rounded border , effects , no text 

:3


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 15, 2009)

Mιch said:


> i did it already.
> 
> 
> @Foxxykat
> ...


Thank you! I love it!


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 16, 2009)

me again

dotted, 125x125
trans sig.


----------



## Cuntacular (Jul 19, 2009)

sorry for the lateness

@ zwinkycandy



@ sweets


----------



## Sunako (Jul 19, 2009)

Mιch said:


> sorry for the lateness
> 
> @ zwinkycandy



 Thankies!


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 19, 2009)

thankies


----------



## Mish (Jul 25, 2009)

You're amazing could you do me a set pl0x?


Thankies


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 25, 2009)

Lanna said:


> You're amazing could you do me a set pl0x?
> 
> 
> Thankies


 
I'll take this request.


----------



## Mish (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 25, 2009)

Or I can let Mich do it


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jul 26, 2009)

do it darth do it! don't worry about mich, she's busy now


----------



## Mish (Jul 26, 2009)

Sure, I don't mind who does it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll try to have it done by later today then


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Lanna_ 









If you want me to make some changes, just ask :]


----------



## Mish (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh my gawd, it;s beautiful, thank you so much.


----------



## Seductress (Aug 7, 2009)

Can u make me one set too? 



*Spoiler*: __ 








And saying "Sonohra" below.


Thanks a loooooooooooot


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't see the bottom pic :<


----------



## Seductress (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll see what I can do :]


----------



## Seductress (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank u so godamn much!

U're lovely, and have good taste too. Stone Cold rocks.


Oh and before i forgot, can u put some transparancy too?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 7, 2009)

Transparency? I'll try. If not, I'll let someone else try it out :]


----------



## Seductress (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Seductress (Aug 9, 2009)

Ano...sorry to bother u with such a useless thing...but...how many time will u need?

N-not that i want to rush something...i just...wanted to know..


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 9, 2009)

hey guys i was wondering if anyone here could help me 
I want to use this pic for my Set here but i hate this white background 

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Avy Size: 150x150
Sign Size: within limits

if anyone could make it look like it has no background (like was it called, transparency?) he/she would much be much appreciated


thx in advance.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2009)

Seductress said:


> Ano...sorry to bother u with such a useless thing...but...how many time will u need?
> 
> N-not that i want to rush something...i just...wanted to know..


 
I'll try to do it tonight. And it's no problem. I know how anxious people can get


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Seductress_ 









I forgot to put the text in >_<

I can still add it if you want.


----------



## Seductress (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes please. 

Sorry to bother u...pek


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 13, 2009)

there you are revyyy   just wait for mich! wooohh!  I'm going to take a shower again... lolololo l:rofl


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Avy & sig set
STOCK: 
BORDER: dotted
SIZE:junior 
EFFECTS: just want something nice, with cool effects =d oh and dont put my name on it


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 13, 2009)

sure! wow! many customers.. yyeeaaahhh!!!  Mich can do that all in one click of a time


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Sister Eda said:


> sure! wow! many customers.. yyeeaaahhh!!!  Mich can do that all in one click of a time



Haha, great


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 14, 2009)

On second thought. Can you just make this into a pretty set. With some purple in it for effects.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2009)

^ I'll give that a try


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 14, 2009)

Yesh.


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW. 
I have returned and will not leave anymore. 

@CuteAzumi


@kaspinio

*Spoiler*: __ 




I made an ava too if you don't mind. 




@Revy 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Just tell me if you will still not use it. =3





Waiting for more customers..


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Overhaul (Aug 14, 2009)

Mιch said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> @Revy
> 
> ...


I lust it.
Thank you. I'm mos def gonna use it.
Expect rep either tonight or tmz.

edit:um would you mind adding an extra 'n' to inocently.It's spelt wrong. it's innocently


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 14, 2009)

yaay i dont mind its freakin awesome thx


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 15, 2009)

Revy said:


> edit:um would you mind adding an extra 'n' to inocently.It's spelt wrong. it's innocently



OH  MY GOD//  
Sorry, I was careless... Gonna try to edit it even tho I dont have the psd file anymore.  yea, but still..


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 15, 2009)

It's okay.And take your time.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mich!!  were is Revy's stock!!    you keep on promising again haa


anyway, can you remove my sample in the first page Mich, cause evertime I see it. my face becames like this ---->     I want to work Mich, I swear.   I remember the avatar there. I design it with brain cells background with color green


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 20, 2009)

@Revy

i took my time so srsly.. 

Anyway, sista eda. I'll remove the rule for turning sigs off.. should i..? and also the no spamming rule.


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 20, 2009)

Avy&Sig request
border: dotted
size: junior
stock: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mιch said:


> @Revy
> 
> i took my time so srsly..
> 
> Anyway, sista eda. I'll remove the rule for turning sigs off.. should i..? and also the no spamming rule.


no! don't remove it!  done is done!  


heeyyy!! follow the ruless people!!


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 20, 2009)

@FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 20, 2009)

Mιch said:


> @FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon



Wohoo..Amazing, ur so fast 

Oh btw. can i rep you later, cuz i must spread before i can rep you =o


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 20, 2009)

Mιch said:


> @Revy
> 
> i took my time so srsly..
> 
> Anyway, sista eda. I'll remove the rule for turning sigs off.. should i..? and also the no spamming rule.


Looks awesome.;D
Will rep when I can,luv<333


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 20, 2009)

FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon said:


> Wohoo..Amazing, ur so fast
> 
> Oh btw. can i rep you later, cuz i must spread before i can rep you =o



is ok. 

btw.. thank you revy.  <3


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 22, 2009)

Micccchhh!!!! make me a set!! it's up to you!! you know my types, I'm out of mind now..


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 22, 2009)

Mich!! I'm waiting, this vampires disturbs me 

 anyway, if the set you will make for me doesn't fit my taste... I want this 


this as my avatar!!!




and my sig!




E-drama's


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 22, 2009)

eda
*Spoiler*: __ 



I made it based on your worst taste 
sig:

avas: (choose


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 22, 2009)

LOVE YOU SOOOO MUCH SISTER!!!   

I love it to the maximum level! you really really know my taste. especially the sig! ! tears of joy --->


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 22, 2009)

Sister Eda said:


> LOVE YOU SOOOO MUCH SISTER!!!
> 
> I love it to the maximum level! you really really know my taste. especially the sig! ! tears of joy --->



ok
come to meh bed now


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 22, 2009)

okey.. let's fuck now,


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 22, 2009)

turn ur sig off  

Waiting for some customers.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 22, 2009)

okey, I'm going to sleep!!! don't worry, I'm going to invite more customers! stop spamming


----------



## Mish (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll have another request. 

Mich I always get confussed with our usernames. 
I should have kept 'Lanna' 



Do anything with it, just make it hawt.


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 22, 2009)

i'll do that~!

& No, its ok. I am aroused with mish


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 22, 2009)

@Mish

hope you like it ;]; just tell me if u wanna resize it

gonna sleep nao, 
good night


----------



## Mish (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh gawd ILU

It's awesome. 

Thank you so much <3333


----------



## Seductress (Aug 23, 2009)

Customer arrived, hehe. Sister Eda talked about u. 

Could u do something REALLY special with this pic pliz?


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 23, 2009)

sis sus, that was sooo small


----------



## Seductress (Aug 23, 2009)

what?


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 23, 2009)

@seductress
*Spoiler*: __ 




:x


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 23, 2009)

I told you sis sus, the one you posted is sooo small.   the result is bad quality 


anyway, at you Mich! wtf happens to your avatar?


----------



## Mai (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd like to make a gif out of this pic:


size: Avatar (150x150) with borders
First the blonde guy then the other one. Then lastly, a heart symbol in the flash.
I hope you get it 

Thanks <3


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 24, 2009)

*Type Of Request:*Ava and Sig Set
*Border for Ava:*Dotted
*Size for Set:*Junior and Senior
*Style of Ava:*Square
*Stock:*link
*Additional Notes:*For the Sig, please remove the black border around it. And make both ava and sig badass.


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 24, 2009)

@Mai
*Spoiler*: __ 




i'm not sure if i got it right  just feel free to tell me any modifications



@vampireknights


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 24, 2009)

can someone make me a avy & sig set out of this ? (>''<)
stock  
size: junior

Ok, thx in adv ^-^


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll do that that later on today :]


----------



## Mai (Aug 24, 2009)

Mιch said:


> @Mai
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Naww, I think it's fine. 
Love it, thanks! <333


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 25, 2009)

Mιch said:


> @Mai
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome set. Repped


----------



## Sunako (Aug 25, 2009)

Set please. Dotted borders and whatever you want.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 25, 2009)

^ I'll do that one too. I'm going to try to get the requests done today :]


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 25, 2009)

and i need to have 1000 posts today


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 25, 2009)

you can't Mich


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 25, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> ^ I'll do that one too. I'm going to try to get the requests done today :]




Okay,
take your time lol (>''<)


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 25, 2009)

Hai~ Plz and thanks.
Animation avatar: 150x150
stock
Animation: Karin's face > Ino's face> Karin's hand around Ino 
Dotted border.
Text: KarIno


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 26, 2009)

sweets 

*Spoiler*: __ 




:3


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 26, 2009)

Mich, can I spam here


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 26, 2009)

no .


----------



## Seductress (Aug 26, 2009)

Can u mke something really really special with this pic?



Thanks


----------



## Rellie (Aug 26, 2009)

Could you make me a set with this picture?-



With these lyrics on it-

_'
And you see the things they never see
All you wanted, I could be
Now you know me, and I'm not afraid
And I wanna tell you who I am
Can you help me be a man?
They can't break me
As long as I know who I am'_

I really don't mind what kind of border or whatever... just use your own good judgement ^__^ Your sets are lovely.


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 26, 2009)

^
omg. thanks for the shop compliment rellie . 

i'll try to do that...
and also seductress' req. :3


----------



## Seductress (Aug 26, 2009)

and could u change the pic color? To some oother u want..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Full Moon_ 









Mich, you can do Zwinkycandy's request, I'm not feeling up to taking anymore requests today, sorry >_<


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 26, 2009)

thank you so much <3


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 26, 2009)

sweets said:


> thank you so much <3


you're welcome. come again if u want. don't forget to credit D:


Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Full Moon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


np, it's fine <3


Seductress said:


> and could u change the pic color? To some oother u want..


sure. btw, is it a set, or sig or wut? or just something random


anyway, i'll post it all by tomorrow.


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Full Moon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks good, ty
i'll use it later =))


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 27, 2009)

damn bruti.. I'm getting offended. your customers doesn't follow the rules 




> -RULES
> 
> 1.	Don’t bitch or spam.
> 2.	Turn your sigs off.
> ...



    Just kidding


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 27, 2009)

i'm really indecisive, so i'll just let you choose 

*Spoiler*: _@zwinkycandy_ 



avas:





*Spoiler*: _@Seductress_ 




choose between diff borbers




*Spoiler*: _@Rellie_ 




(choose)

avas:

sigs:






Please credit properly. <3


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _my version for rellie_ 





so ugly


----------



## Rellie (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks guys  <3


----------



## Sunako (Aug 27, 2009)

Mιch said:


> i'm really indecisive, so i'll just let you choose
> 
> *Spoiler*: _@zwinkycandy_
> 
> ...



sankyiu


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 28, 2009)

*Type Of Request:* Ava And Sig Set
*Size:* Junior and Senior Size
*Style For Ava:* Square
*Border:* Solid Border than Dotted Border
*Stock:*times
*Additional Notes:* Make it hawt and awesome


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _VampireKnights_ 







rep and credit. 


NOTE: i hate dudes who use it but doesn't credit or even rep. srsly. the effort just went to waste.


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 28, 2009)

Mιch said:


> *Spoiler*: _VampireKnights_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Repped. Ty


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Just a siggy and avy please. A 150 x150 avy surrounding Revy's face.<3333Square frame please.;3


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 28, 2009)

^
i'll do that. x3


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you,luvpek


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 29, 2009)

you're welcome


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 29, 2009)

woowwww!!! oh my god! shenhua is soooo cute there. and also eda and all the crew.. they are sooo high in drugs! good work Mich


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 29, 2009)

except sawyer cleaner .i wanted to put a mask on her. god :rofl


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 29, 2009)

oh really ,


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 29, 2009)

Mιch said:


> you're welcome


 If this set was a person I'd marry it.
You gonna get raeped again,luv.


----------



## Mai (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey Mich, mind if I help out too?


----------



## Cuntacular (Aug 30, 2009)

sure.<3 you can start today though. cuz maybe i'll be inactive again for next week


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 31, 2009)

Mιch said:


> sure.<3 you can start today though. cuz maybe i'll be inactive again for next week


bye bye


----------



## Mai (Sep 1, 2009)

yet I only make avatars.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 4, 2009)

*mmeeooowww*

hollyyyyy Fuckkkk......

Mich, I didn't notice!!!



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



HAAPPPPYYYYYYYYYYY BBBBIIIRRRRTTTHHHHDDDDAAAYYYY!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5ho5MNUOvs[/YOUTUBE]

I really know how you love this _Song_ :risu :risu :risu and I found the video.. 

Most _Narsak tard_ ever! enjoy the video. Lady gagagagagaagagagaga tttaaaarrrrdddddddddd!!!!!  Greatest Graphic maker for me. most prankest person in the whole penis world. most Hinata hater, and most intelligent person who is very good in english. Happy birthday sister, you said you don't want to have a thread for your birthday that's why I'll just spam it in this shop. 



> WORKERS AND CUSTOMERSS!!!!!! PLEEAAAAAASSSSSSSEEEEEEE GREAT MICH HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR ME. EVEN SHE'S DEAD AGAIN! I KNOW SHE'LL COME BACK AND MAKE AWESOME SET FOR YOU ALL!!



Mich!! Please don't get angry with me when you see this post 
bye!! 

your now 84 years old. and I hope you still not menopause​


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 7, 2009)

thank you so much.  

now delete your post.... and we'll get back to work.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 7, 2009)

aaagggghhhhhh  will I don't 


anyway.. I will let you make my tds set!


*Spoiler*: _signature_ 





rounded border and it's up to you to design it




*Spoiler*: _av_ 





you must show Sasuke's face or zoom it baby. or if it's necessary. make it gif for me.. 




PIMP ALL YOU CAN MiCH!!!!!


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 7, 2009)

hey Mich

make me a set



I want transparency okey, cause if you don't. I will not advertise   

your fucking sig is bandwidth


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2009)

Heh, I'll do that one :ho

If you don't mind, Mich


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't mind.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 7, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Heh, I'll do that one :ho
> 
> If you don't mind, Mich


wwwwwwooooooooooohhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! for the first time, Mich is not going to make set for me because I'm sooo abused my Mich set!!!    II''mm fffrrrrrreeeeeeeeeee atlast   


dddddaaaarrrttthhhhhhhy baby!! make it transparency with a little bit effects, and yups. in the sig, right down the word "dangerous, she's sooo dangerous, she's a bad girl, I've seen her type before"..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, looks like I'll have to get some new brushes for this one 

I'll have it done sometime later today.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 7, 2009)

okeyyy,,, I'll wait for itt ddaaarrrrtthhhyyy


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 7, 2009)

sister eda looks like a caterpillar


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 7, 2009)

Mich looks like cockroach


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _tds_ 





i used one pic for it the sig and avatar if u don't mind. i just don't like making a set from diff. images now. and sister eda wanted that it's not tds. :3 and i talked to him bout tis

well, hope you like it. rep & cred ;]




GOD, everything in the front page are bandwidth exceed images. i'm gonna replace them all.


----------



## Mish (Sep 9, 2009)

You're amazing Mich, your shop should be stickied.


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 9, 2009)

I love you Mish.  <33
but i don't think my sets are really good, at least i'm happy and satisfied to spam in my own shop.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry about the wait, Eda. I'll be doing your set tomorrow. I'm not really feeling up to set making much today ;_;


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 9, 2009)

it's okey dddaaarrrtttthhh  :risu :risu :risu


----------



## Mish (Sep 9, 2009)

Mιch said:


> I love you Mish.  <33
> but i don't think my sets are really good, at least i'm happy and satisfied to spam in my own shop.



Yeah it's good for post count.


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 9, 2009)

^yes.. [Posts: 995] 5 more posts to go. 
come on, someone spam with me.  sis edaaaaaaa


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 9, 2009)

your av is lady with a nipples on her face


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 9, 2009)

yes and that guy is sucking through a tiny nipple on her cheeks. pek


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 9, 2009)

and then the guy suck the wet obstacle of nipple


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





sSShhhh........    Mich, make the hair red okey, both red. red for karin and red for me...  avatar only..   and make it flashy effect or invert off invert in invert off invert in..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2009)

So I have a sort of inspiration today, and I'm going to make your set in a bit, but it'll be a surprise


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So I have a sort of inspiration today, and I'm going to make your set in a bit, but it'll be a surprise


yups yups yups,     just trying Mich ability on changing hair colors


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Seductress (Sep 10, 2009)

Mich/Darth youre the only one i trust to do me this. An animation with this pics for my ava 




Cut some parts so it doesnt gets too big. 
Just dont cut the part when Itachi says this is the last time.
Ill rep later, thanks for taking my request (if u do)


----------



## Seductress (Sep 10, 2009)

Mιch said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Can i steal dis pic from ya Sister?


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 10, 2009)

yah! you can sis sus


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Set_


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 10, 2009)

aaaahhhhhhhh....... dartttthhhh   you and mich really playing me    

I want the pic I posted 

you guys makes me cry...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, I would have, but I wasn't really feeling the stock, sorry 

=o


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 10, 2009)

Seductress said:


> Mich/Darth youre the only one i trust to do me this. An animation with this pics for my ava
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seductress, you actually mean every panel? 
i'll exclude the unnecessary ones. 

btw, to let you know, you requested two times but never repped.  i mean its such a waste


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 11, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Well, I would have, but I wasn't really feeling the stock, sorry
> 
> =o



the first pic is the av of kiko, mah friend here in NF. while the 2nd one is from nanni 



Mιch said:


> Seductress, you actually mean every panel?
> i'll exclude the unnecessary ones.
> 
> btw, to let you know, you requested two times but never repped.  i mean its such a waste


----------



## Seductress (Sep 11, 2009)

i reped already!!cry


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 11, 2009)

oh, it's okay Seductress. <3

anyway, sista eda's request via pm


seductress, i'll do yours now


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 11, 2009)

I haz a request.
set please and can you have the ava flashing from each characters face?
Also,have the word 'Drifters' in the middle of the sig.


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 11, 2009)

^i'm gonna do that.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks,luv<33333


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 11, 2009)

set plz 

trans and resize plz <3
if you want, you can do a curved bordered sig and a dotted bordered ava :3
please and thanks <3


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 11, 2009)

First time requesting here 

I'd like a set please~ :>

STOCK: 
BORDER: Dotted
SIZE: Junior (125x125) Also, could you make a senior sized one for me to use when I'm a senior member ? Much appreciated~
EFFECTS: Some effects, and can you make one avatar of Sasuke's face, the other of Naruto's? (If it's too much to ask, you can just make one of Sasuke. I don't want to overwhelm you xD)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 12, 2009)

i'll be doing all.. 
edit: 
i'll see if i can


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _seductress_ 




it was so fast because the avatar size for junior members is 100.0 KB+





*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 




diff. sizes:


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 12, 2009)

Cont .

*Spoiler*: _tsunxtsun_ 





lol one gif, one not:


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 12, 2009)

fukkin amazing  thank you

the avas are in 150x150 format right?


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah and thank you.<3 

@__@, anyway where's sister edaaaaa


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 12, 2009)

Since Red closed shop, I must come here. 

Set request, senior size.



Make it pretty.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 12, 2009)

I'll do it, but there's another stock posted in the MBD


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 12, 2009)

Mιch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




 Love it<3333


----------



## Seductress (Sep 13, 2009)

i dunno wwhats credit...yet...can someone explain me  pls? (omg im such a loser )


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 13, 2009)

Credit is when you put 'set-*insert the person's username who made your sig here* 'under the set that they made you,


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 13, 2009)

yeeaaahh, you can put Mich in your location like what sweets do!


----------



## Mai (Sep 14, 2009)

*subscribes*


----------



## Mish (Sep 14, 2009)

hey mich can I have an avy with this


Thanks in advance :>


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 14, 2009)

maiii 

sis eda if i were in porn, even just for a day. . .


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 14, 2009)

can i request again?


----------



## Mish (Sep 14, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFF thanks it's awesome.


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 14, 2009)

anything, sweets  

i'm on climax 

edit: ur welcome mish <333333


----------



## Mish (Sep 14, 2009)

But I have to spread so I'll give you repz soon. D:


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 14, 2009)

yaaays <3333
set plz

150x150 avas.
resized sig.


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 14, 2009)

eda 

Well yeah, in the rule states that you can only request every 5 days but i feel like breaking the rules, i don't have anything to do and it's 4:50am in here.  next time we'll have some limits... <3333


btw, i'm doing sweets' request now.


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sweets_


----------



## Seductress (Sep 15, 2009)

Could you do sth SPECIAL like AWESOOOOOOOME with this pic? Fave here

Plis dont make me turn off the sig, its too hard to do it again!!


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 15, 2009)

sis sus, I think your getting it hard because your editing your signature in Usercp doing the copy paste method. there's already a shortcut. as you can see on the Quick Reply box, in the right side says "Qoute message in reply". while in the left is "Show your signature". so just uncheck the "Show your signature". that's how easy it is..


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 15, 2009)

Mιch said:


> *Spoiler*: _sweets_




 


I came 

GORGEOUS, I love it <3333333
thx and will rep soon


----------



## Sunako (Sep 16, 2009)

Avy Req for Michy :3
Stock : click this
Dotted border , make it something like this , bright colours :3
Take your time , will rep and cred~


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 16, 2009)

you're welcome sweets 

*Spoiler*: _Seductress, sorry i was lying because i felt lazy but it's here now_ 




choose:

just tell me if you need an ava out of it




*Spoiler*: _zwinky_ 





i made a sig too for the lulz, 

dont worry no need to use the sig if you dont want to 




dont forget to rep and credit


----------



## Mar Azul (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey, sig request 

I just want something simple done to this pic. You decide the borders and/or effects:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks!


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 17, 2009)

Set Request!  For anyone who's good at lighting effects and other shizzz. 





Avy of Hinata's face, 125 x 125. I'd also like an avy of Hinata's face from the sig picture too. 
Size for sig: Is it possible to make it a little bigger without losing quality? If not, I'd like a version of the size it already is, and another of it resized, just in case. 
Border: Rounded, Dotted or Solid.
Text: _True Love_ in a font that looks good for something like that for the sig only.

Thanks.


----------



## Mai (Sep 17, 2009)

I lieks ur style Mich 

I'll be on vacation this coming week, will start work after the break~


----------



## Sunako (Sep 17, 2009)

Michy thats so prettyyyyy  ilu~

Immauseett


----------



## Seductress (Sep 17, 2009)

Mich, could u do me a HUGE favor?

Instead of "you're" could u write "i'm" in this animation?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, but let's not spam the thread, thanks :]


*Spoiler*: _Caedus_


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 17, 2009)

*Ok every time i come in this shop it is filled with spam. These shops are for request only and not your personal chat area. All spam posts are going to be deleted and im going to start infracting people if the spam continues. This message here is your warning. The next spam post and infractions will start going out next. *


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 18, 2009)

RAID! RAID! RAID!    the shop got RAID, lol! seductress, 3 post :rofl


anyway, Mich.. another set again.. 

sig: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 or this  just chose which you want to edit 




av:


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 18, 2009)

@Mai - thank you. no problem & enjoy your vacation..  xD

catch me, catch me, catch me, come on catch me i want you now. I will stay forever, stay forever.. Jai Ho.

*OK NO SPAMMING IN THIS SHOP ANYMORE* because of this sudden attack 

back to the requests.. 


*Spoiler*: _Applechan_ 










*don't forget to rep/cred :3*


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey Mich, can you do manga panels colorings? If not, can you add some nice effects to these Sasuke panels? 

Avatar of: Pandora Hearts
[third panel: Sasuke]

Resized sig: Pandora Hearts
[last panel: Sasuke]

Please and thank you <3


----------



## Skibitybobop (Sep 18, 2009)

*Avi + Sig Request*

Hey guys, new to this forum, first time using a shop, if something goes wrong or if I violate protocol just tell me.

 - For the sig, I would also like these two pictures to go above there respective clans men

 - Above the first

 - Above Madara.

For the Avi, I would like for you to just get creative, and make anything that goes with the Sig. (In theme of Senju V Uchiha.) Please add color fades in a color scheme of your choice. 

Thank you, message me if I did anything wrong, as I've stated before it's my first time in a shop.

Thanks guys.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 18, 2009)

Mιch said:


> @Mai - thank you. no problem & enjoy your vacation..  xD
> 
> catch me, catch me, catch me, come on catch me i want you now. I will stay forever, stay forever.. Jai Ho.
> 
> ...


oh myyyyyy ggggggaaaaaayyyyyydddddd!!!!! it rocks Mich!!

anyway, thanks.. anyway, when will I work. and by the way, I think I have an idea who reported the RAID!


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 18, 2009)

OMG!!!! Freaking awesome!  Thanks you very much!  Automatically one of my favorite shops now.  Your awesome at this!


----------



## Mar Azul (Sep 18, 2009)

I love it! Thank you


----------



## Seductress (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you so much Mich!!!

And one question, wtf is wrong with Aphrodite? Is she feeling jealous or something cause youre SOO BETTER THAN EVERYONE?!?!

Mich=Perfection.pek


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 19, 2009)

she's doing her job. i always thought that no mod will visit this shop but...  stop that & thank you.  

doing the requests.. 

*NO SPAMMING*


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 19, 2009)

Set request :>

STOCK: 
BORDER: Solid
SIZE: One junior, and one senior (for later use)
EFFECTS: Do whatever effects you like  And the avatar can be focused on the woman's face. 

Thank you <33


----------



## Seductress (Sep 20, 2009)

Wtf... heres my request

*Sig*
*Stock~>* screenshots!
*Text:*(Delete the current one and put some other type of letter and color...u choose the color) L o v e l e s s 
  Ritsuka x Soubi   

Dont put this-(what a cute pairing pek)

*Bord:* Rounded or burnt or sth unusual 
*Effects:* I trust u this part. Do wtv u want. Oh, and take the japanese symbols of the pic please.

OMG i think i asked too much but im sooooooo addicted to this animeeeee!!


*Avatar.*
*Stock *screenshots!
*Bord*: Rounded or wtv u wanna do, just not dotted or with a line...
*Text*:None...
And focus on only on the guy with black hair, i just want that cute face.pek
*Effects*: wwtv u wanna do.

ILL REP AND CREDIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skibitybobop (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey, not to badger anyone, but how long do sigs and Avi's usually take?


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 20, 2009)

here are your request i'm sorry 


*Spoiler*: _Skibitybobop_ 



(avas) choose:

sig:




*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 



will post it tomorrow.. i love you  promise. 




i'm in a rush so if i would try to do it all at the same time, it would be fail. 
tomorrow. <3

@seductress, hun, it hasn't been 5 days yet.


----------



## Skibitybobop (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey, You mixxed up whos Senju and whos Uchiha, can you fix the image??? It's good If you cant.

BTW, I put the shop in my Sig along with Repping.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 20, 2009)

lol it's okay mich  i love you too <333


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 20, 2009)

Turn your sigs off, pl0x


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 20, 2009)

Mιch said:


> here are your request i'm sorry
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Skibitybobop_
> ...



Thank you! pek I'll rep you after my rep block is lifted, 'kay?


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Top panel used as an avy. With the text 'I love you...' on the side
Bottom panel used as a sig. With the text 'to death...'

Or do whichever you think would look nice.


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 21, 2009)

Skibitybobop said:


> Hey, You mixxed up whos Senju and whos Uchiha, can you fix the image??? It's good If you cant.
> 
> BTW, I put the shop in my Sig along with Repping.


I was really in a hurry that time.   sorry but here it is.. 

*Spoiler*: _yours_ 




thanks for putting the shop on your sig. :3





*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 





tell me if you wont use it... pek ...
























because i will use it pek well just in case if you wont. 
i'm sorry for making you wait sweetie. <3 *don't forget to rep and credit* ( because you didnt rep last time :xxxano)




will do revy's request  and welcome back i think...


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks,luv:3
And it's good to be back.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 21, 2009)

kdmksmdksmdkmsd pek i am so fucking speachless <333 i love you mich <3333
3
sdkskdmsdkmsdkmsdksdmssdsdsdsdsd   ilu 

and i will use [repped]


----------



## Skibitybobop (Sep 22, 2009)

Mιch said:


> I was really in a hurry that time.   sorry but here it is..
> 
> *Spoiler*: _yours_
> 
> ...



You did a really amazing sig lol, I want this shop to flourish now lol.


----------



## Mai (Sep 23, 2009)

^Turn off your sig. 
Will start when I'm free~


Mich, maybe a little more strict please~


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Revy_ 





bigger:


i've already finished it yesterday night but i checked ur request again and it says "to death.. " but i put "til death.." and i made a new one, because i had no psd file of the first one 




@Mai- i thought i was strict.. :/ btw, i think you should practice making sets too.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 23, 2009)

oh fuck Mich!!! should I use that, I'm not the awesome woman.. fuck it! 

your so god damn unfair


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 23, 2009)

Sweet work as always,Mιch.pek
Thanks.:3


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd like to request a Avy & Sig set.

Stock: 
Border: dotted
style: squared

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 23, 2009)

Mιch...if it's not too much trouble can you make the avy red instead of pink plz? feel free to take your time.


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 23, 2009)

can i do it tomorrow?


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 23, 2009)

Of course,luv.Take all the time in the world.pek I'm in no hurry here.


----------



## Seductress (Sep 25, 2009)

THANK UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU OMG I REPED AND GAVE CREDITSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 25, 2009)

ure very welcome seductress .. oh god i cant believe i'm very busy irl 


sorry for the delay but, EDA WILL WORK NOW, SINCE I have to take a break . Yes.  i have so much manga to read and anime to watch.. no time for nf 

Darth Nihilus, Sister Eda, Mai I'm counting on you. pek ngzsasukee


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 25, 2009)

oh my god! are you serious Mich!!     okey, I'm gonna work now.. this is it 

anyway, can I remove my avatar now.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you,Mιch<3
And have fun on your break.


----------



## Skibitybobop (Sep 25, 2009)

What happened to my sig??!?!?!?


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 26, 2009)

Set request

STOCK: 
BORDER: rounded
SIZE: One 125x125, one 150x150 
EFFECTS: Any~ have Sasuke's face as the avatar. 

Thanks


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll make that tsunXtsun 

@Skibitybobop, hahahahaha!! nice break Mich! :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 26, 2009)

from fuckphotobucket

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _REVY_ 





SIGs



AVA





*Spoiler*: _SKIBITYBOBOP_ 










*Spoiler*: _SEDUCTRESS SIG_ 









*Spoiler*: _FULLMOON_ 













for all bandwidth exceeds. I just check her photobucket then, I'm just trying to help Mich out while she's gone


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 26, 2009)

okey, I fucking made it tsunXtsun ;


*Spoiler*: __ 









it's soo fucking hard on making some rounded border but I enjoy making it.. anyway, it's okey even you don't use it..

just don't forget the *reps* okey, _*rep me*_ okey after I get _unrep seal_. I'm just waiting for super mod to unrep seal me. and don't forget to credits this shop. don't credit me  because I'm shy  only the shop okey.. 

see yah in Karin FC!


----------



## shadow5050 (Sep 26, 2009)

I want to request a set.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i35.tinypic.com/287en1z.jpg




The upper panel of the girl.




Rounded border.

Size junior. proper to show it.

Effects : it's up to you. I just want it to look cool.


Thanks in advance.

I will rep the person who will make it.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 26, 2009)

let's just leave that to darth 

it's hard on me on editing this manga's


----------



## Seductress (Sep 26, 2009)

Eda my loveeeeeeeee.

Do me something with this. 


but put it like, straight. Turn it. xD


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll do it sometime tomorrow and the other requests that I have under my belt. Currently busy with another project at the moment.


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 26, 2009)

Sister Eda said:


> okey, I fucking made it tsunXtsun ;;/33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It looks great!  Will probably look even better once I'm on a normal computer instead of a laptop. Thank you! <33 pek Will rep you when I see you're not sealed anymore


----------



## Mai (Sep 26, 2009)

shadow5050 said:


> I want to request a set.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll take it.


----------



## Mai (Sep 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _shadow5050_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 27, 2009)

And guys, please, do turn your sigs off :]


----------



## shadow5050 (Sep 27, 2009)

Mai said:


> *Spoiler*: _shadow5050_



thanks 

+rep


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 29, 2009)

hey Mich! get out there you!...

I found a new pic again and I'm gonna wear it!!

here behbe! :risu :risu :risu


*Spoiler*: __ 





Av and Sig and anything you like. just like what you did to "wanted" movie that I wear awkie!


----------



## Seductress (Sep 29, 2009)

sorry


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Eda_ 






I'm sorry it's SO ugly, but it's up to you.. just rep.. 
I was laughing when i finished it  because suki was burned :rofl


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 29, 2009)

Mich, you burn her face right? :rofl


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 29, 2009)

Junior av please. 



Just of his face. Dotted border. Have fun with it, surprise me 

Thanks


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_ 





I did what I can. <3




@ Eda, do Seductress's request. And make Lady Gaga number one in your playlist.


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 29, 2009)

Mιch said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, thank you so much


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 29, 2009)

You're welcome. :3


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 29, 2009)

Mιch said:


> @ Eda, do Seductress's request. And make Lady Gaga number one in your playlist.


huh? what do you mean playlist! you must vm me first. don't get scared damn it! 

don't worry about sis sus, I'll make it.


----------



## Mish (Sep 29, 2009)

Hai. 

Sig with this


And Avy with this


Work your magic.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 29, 2009)

okey Mich! I've done sis sus request, 

here


*Spoiler*: __ 





I don't know what style will do that's why I just colored it


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 30, 2009)

^ The man with long hair is blonde. 


*Spoiler*: _Mish_ 













Don't forget to rep and credit. :3 Lol I did some experiment. :/


----------



## Mish (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks, it's beautiful.

I'll use it when I can come on again.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 30, 2009)

request pls, if i can <3 love your shop

Set pls [I'll give you two choices of stocks )

Transparent around Tenten's body in the large panel; 
Curved border set around Tenten&Lee at the bottom. (if it's not too much work. can you put "IM SO FUKKIN ADORABLE" in the bubble? )

Second panel of Tenten.

*or: here's the other stock*

*Spoiler*: _set_ 





or:


----------



## Cuntacular (Oct 1, 2009)

sweets said:


> (if it's not too much work. can you put "IM SO FUKKIN ADORABLE" in the bubble? )



you mean this bubble? 
I'm still choosing btw from the 2 

[EDIT]
nvm: i chose the second stock.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 1, 2009)

Idk if anyone asked , but do you guys do colouringz?


----------



## Cuntacular (Oct 1, 2009)

Eda has tried it.. so yes. We can try.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Oct 1, 2009)

so who's gonna do it Mich, is it me or you?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 1, 2009)

i really like the first stock but sure, whatever


----------



## Sunako (Oct 2, 2009)

Mιch said:


> Eda has tried it.. so yes. We can try.



Okay , Sis Eda or who wants, try colouring this pl0x. Yush , that's Karin & Sui


----------



## 【Temari】 (Oct 2, 2009)

fuckkkk yyeeeeeeaaaaaahhhh!!! I'll try it zwinks, after I finished taking a bath now.. wwwooohhh!!!


----------



## Seductress (Oct 2, 2009)

OMFUCKINGFUCKINGFUCKINGFUCKINGGOD!!!
I LOVE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!

EDApek


----------



## 【Temari】 (Oct 2, 2009)

@ seductress,   

and zwinky zwink...

here..


*Spoiler*: __ 






I just added some effects on it! and I get lazy and I just stop it!  and yeah, don't credit me zwinky  or else, you will die  just credit the shop! ;amuse




if you don't like it! or you have a problem with it. tell it to Mich

and yeah, Mich, here is the coloring I made 



if you wanna edit it then and there's something wrong. pimp it!!


----------



## Sunako (Oct 2, 2009)

Pretty . I don't mind Mich trying XD
I'll use it in some amv's , if I can?


----------



## Cuntacular (Oct 2, 2009)

^ I want to see your amvs I really want to see your YT channel. 
But I don't know.. 

*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 






If you would like to modify something, just tell me. I'm still not sure if I got it right. 

And when you told me that you wanted the first stock, I've already made the second stock. Here it is: 

Don't worry you can rep only once, who cares. Sorry it took long. :3


----------



## Sunako (Oct 2, 2009)

I ish xzwink 

Mich , you make pretty sets. I adore the GaaNaru avy


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 2, 2009)

Sig request. Transparency please<3

Also, could you replace the text on the board with a heart please? I don't mind what it looks like  and resized for juniors.



thanks<3


----------



## Cuntacular (Oct 2, 2009)

thnx zwinnks 

*Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_ 




<3.


----------



## Cuntacular (Oct 2, 2009)

Sister Eda you want me to take you off the workers?


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 2, 2009)

Mιch said:


> thnx zwinnks
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_
> 
> ...



Amazing<3

thank you


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 2, 2009)

FUCK YES, OH. MY GOD. OKAY IT'S OFFICIAL. LET'S MAKE LOVE. pek.

though i just wanted the lee and tenten sig separated from the top part  so i want one set with just Tenten and the bubble and the other with Lee, Tenten and the "im so fukkin adorable" pic.

I love it Mich, I'll rep afta cockblock or when i can ` . Thank you <3


----------



## Cuntacular (Oct 3, 2009)

i'm not in the mood to make love ryt nao.  your welcome sweets.

*Spoiler*: _^_ 





there you go..


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 3, 2009)

thank you so much pek.


awh,  im srry; i understand, ma family be pissing me off


----------



## 【Temari】 (Oct 7, 2009)

okey bitches, who will be next customer. I'm bored


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll be your customer 



Set please. Make it pretty . Also, have the words 'Princes need princesses' somewhere on it please?

Thank you


----------



## 【Temari】 (Oct 7, 2009)

okey bitch! I'm gonna request! 

put them all together can you Mich 



do whatever effects you have their and the avatar.. and put JILL (resident evil apocalypse). etcetera :risu :risu :risu


----------



## Krix (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll like just a sig please. 
make it smallish. :3


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd like a set please 



One junior and one senior avatar, rounded border & any effects you want :>

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mish (Oct 8, 2009)

Set please

Huge image


----------



## Sine (Oct 8, 2009)

stock: [M7-Izirae] Skip Beat! - Ch. 147
type: avatar
size: 150x150
borders: none and 1pt black line 2-3pt white line inside the black line


----------



## 【Temari】 (Oct 8, 2009)

poor Mich! soooo many customers  
*Spoiler*: __ 








hey Mich, just don't forget to make mine first okey


----------



## 【Temari】 (Oct 8, 2009)

anyway, Mich..I made a surprise for you... :rofl :rofl :rofl


*Spoiler*: __ 





I'm sure you like it  (I'm bored. lol)

now make my resident evil set now  since I made a lot of effort on creating that smiley even I like my haha smiley :rofl


----------



## Cuntacular (Oct 8, 2009)

I DONT KNNOW JUST GET YOURS IF YOU THINK IT'S YOURS DDDDX





*Spoiler*: _SISTER EDA_ 





SMILIE IS RAEPING SO I LIKE




Will do Shiner's


----------



## 【Temari】 (Oct 8, 2009)

ffuuuccckkkk yyyeeeeeeaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!! I'm gonna use that tomorrow lil sis, yyeeaaahh.. haha smiley wants you to get jelous because she and suzuhiko are sooo sweet.  the line fades that's why it's not perfect I guess  and I'm just fucking bored. and I'm gonna log out now. bye!


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 8, 2009)

Using nao, will raep after spread


----------



## 【Temari】 (Oct 8, 2009)

Mich, okey. I used your set already!  bye! I'm gonna go now.


----------



## Krix (Oct 8, 2009)

thank you soooo much~~


----------



## Mish (Oct 8, 2009)

Omg fucking epic. Thanks Mich


----------



## Cuntacular (Oct 8, 2009)

welcome ^^

*Spoiler*: _SHINER_ 









I'm shocked no one shoplifted this time  yes, everytime i give a barrage of requests some doesn't rep but they use


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 8, 2009)

@Mich:  Thank you very much, it's lovely


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Make this into a sexy sig plz<333
Also add 'All your vital regions belong to me' on the sig;3


----------



## Merv The Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

TYPE: Set
STOCK:
BORDER: Rounded
SIZE: junior size
EFFECTS: Anything you think will go good with the image. Have an avatar of the guy behind the girl.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 10, 2009)

Lol me again .

stock
just a sig. rounded border & make it pretty


----------



## AppleChan (Oct 10, 2009)

Request for Mich!  I almost said Mish



Hot isn't it?  Can you get rid of all the text?
Avy of Sasuke's face. One senior and one Junior.
sig: Just put it a little smaller, not too much.
Border: Dotted.
Text: _Naruto-kun..._

Thanks Hun. pek


----------



## Mish (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm back 





Hope you can do it Thank youuuuuu <3


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 11, 2009)

avis of these stocks please, some dotted, some curved 

*Spoiler*: __ 











In the SasuNaru pic- can you change Sasuke's bubble into: "Sweets likes me uke?" and Naruto's into: ">3"


----------



## Mish (Oct 12, 2009)

Changed mine a bit hope you don't mind <3


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 12, 2009)

can you plz make me a set ^^ i would appreciate it.

its a set, stock is 

border rounded, junior size, and please twist the colors so its more of a blueish theme. if you can put nova in the sig and can you make a avy with the name and no name, just so i can see what it looks like, if its better one way or the other, you dont have to, im just asking >.>

thanks very much ^^

oh and plz get rid of that logo at the bottom, thanks


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd like an avatar, a signature, and just an overall pic edit.

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 HUGE version (very high quality): News about cax. Smaller version: News about cax.




I'd like an avatar of Naruto's face. I'd like it Junior size, and just to look cool (use any affects you wish, probably darker colors, like reds and blacks.

I'd like a sig of the whole pic, matching the Naruto avatar. You should probably use the smaller version.

And I'd like just a kickass version (edited to look awesome) of the huge file, as I want to use it as a wallpaper.

If you can't do it or need more details, feel free to say/ask.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Oct 16, 2009)

remove me in your fucking workers


----------



## Cuntacular (Oct 16, 2009)

lol you're being such a douche now that you're even linking the shop to it
i'll give you what you want  and to worsen the drama.. lulz deleting me in your friends
i wont fucking regret a thing 



and could the workers help me? i'll close this shop if the time comes that i have no time for it at all..
I'm sorry for disappearing many ddays but, i'm in such a big problem in real life.. 
now if a mod even edit this post then fuck her


----------



## Cuntacular (Oct 16, 2009)

the requests : not in order

*Spoiler*: _SWEETS_ 




these are a bunch..


----------



## Cuntacular (Oct 16, 2009)

*CONT/*


----------



## 【Temari】 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mιch said:


> lol you're being such a douche now that you're even linking the shop to it
> i'll give you what you want  and to worsen the drama.. lulz deleting me in your friends
> i wont fucking regret a thing
> 
> ...


okey bitch! let us see!   big problem in real life huh! , in your face


----------



## Cuntacular (Oct 16, 2009)

lulz you wont stop bitching.. 
omg ur ava, seems like you're now becoming a prostitute 


*Spoiler*: _MISH_ 




i still have your previous request btw


----------



## Mish (Oct 16, 2009)

Naw it's okay. 

I love it  

thanks.


----------



## Merv The Perv (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you so much!!!  

Much rep to you.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanx,Mιch. I'll rep you again but first I need to spread. Hope things get better for you irl.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 16, 2009)

I love love love love love it!  

pek


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 16, 2009)

Mιch said:


> the requests : not in order
> 
> *Spoiler*: _SWEETS_
> 
> ...



oh shit i came 

your fucking awesome <3333


----------



## AppleChan (Oct 16, 2009)

OMFG, I love you Michy!  It's wonderful! I'm wearing this one for a long time.  rep and credit for you. But can you make both sigs bigger? I like big sigs.  And I don't want that blur down there. It's not showing anything, so I won't get in trouble.  It was posted in a FC, and no mod edited the post, or warned us, so it's fine.


----------



## Cuntacular (Oct 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _READ_ 



I'll be asking a mod to close this shop:

My laptop is affected by virus
My laptop's disks are full
No where to delete or save a file
PS NOT WORKING
SIS EDA LEAVING (my rl sis)
Very busy irl
Many more I can't mention

I dont want it to stay open when I can't do the requests and posts being deleted saying nevermind which is my fault.
Forgive me to those I've ignored, 5 I think.
Aphrodite please close it for the meantime. Maybe I'll reopen someday.
lulz I'm glad it has reached 19 pages in 5 months full of spam and nonsense 
Farewell to loyal customers. <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 25, 2009)

closed due to request of owner


----------



## Aphrodite (May 23, 2010)

Reopened due to request of owner.


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 24, 2010)

oh la la! it's open again , anyway, Mich. I'm sorry if I put flying letters and make my avy 150x90..

because Temari hair down FC is over sized limit so I should fit my avatar to it  and make the banner for me. thanks lil sis


----------



## Sayaka (May 24, 2010)

mich request set :33




just make it look badass 

avy both junior and senior sizes please


----------



## Cuntacular (May 24, 2010)

^I'm dying to take that request because it's been five months since I've taken a request from somebody, but give me a day or two before it gets done.  For some reasons, I'm incongruously having a bad luck today. 

Waiting for more requests though. Also, I updated the first page.


----------



## Milkshake (May 24, 2010)

Omgggg (this is sweets ) damn, I miss requesting from you 

RESERVE MA SEAT <33


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 24, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Omgggg (this is sweets ) damn, I miss requesting from you
> 
> RESERVE MA SEAT <33


wowwww!!! swwweeeeeeetttssss    our regular customer! , its good that you said your name, or else. me don't know it.. 

let's just wait for Mich since she's fixing her adobe..


----------



## Cuntacular (May 25, 2010)

Aww sweets, I goddamn miss seeing you here too.  It's been a while. <3


*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 













Did it on CS5 which I'm pretty new at. Hope it's not that bad. My Ps CS and CS2 are broken.

*NEXT: *Banner request of sis eda


----------



## Cuntacular (May 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sister Eda_ 




I used the fanart links provided on the first page of the FC. 



Just tell me if you need resizing, but I know you're always okay with how ugly something is


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 25, 2010)

it's too big bitch, repeat it with smaller size, I choose the 2nd one


----------



## Cuntacular (May 25, 2010)

Don't blame me for the reduced quality


----------



## Sayaka (May 25, 2010)

Mιch said:


> Aww sweets, I goddamn miss seeing you here too.  It's been a while. <3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _itsmylife_
> ...




omfg i love it


----------



## Milkshake (May 25, 2010)

dude, you're even better than before <33

I needa get my stock now ;-;


----------



## Milkshake (May 25, 2010)

Set please ~
Text (ava): Milkshake


----------



## Cuntacular (May 26, 2010)

^will be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Sayaka (May 31, 2010)

set please :33



make it badass  xD

squared whatever border


----------



## Cuntacular (May 31, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Set please ~
> Text (ava): Milkshake





*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 











OH OHMY GOD. OH MY GOD. MY Hearti s p ounding too fast 
kjashbfibswurytq3R i'm gonna pee in my pants now. 
you can fuck me dead for the extensive delay of you set
oh my god, thank you for not deleting your post sweets. i can't believe i forgot.  i'm really goddamn sorry 




I hope you like it I'm sorry again.

*Next:* itsmylife


----------



## Magnificent (May 31, 2010)

Hello. 

Hmmm, you are talented from what I've seen, hope you know how to make a good FMA set.

Requesting set with two images if it isn't much trouble.

Siggy: 

Avy: 

Resize if necessary to regular member size. Pimp the siggy as much as you like with your own taste, I have no specifications other than round edges.

The avy is transperancy focused on the face.

VM me once done if you don't mind. Thanks in advance and I hope it's not much of a trouble :33


----------



## Milkshake (May 31, 2010)

I have never been so turned on in my life 
thank youuuuu <3
it was worth the wait , and it's okay that you forgot lol


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 31, 2010)

I need a banner(?) made for my FC please. (Something to go on the front page/first post of the FC, I don't know what to call it...)



I want text that says The Jacob x Bella FC, "Until your heart stops beating...". I want it bordered (dotted) and to have effects. I trust you guys to make it look good. 

Sidenote: I like the colors black and red if that helps.


----------



## Cuntacular (Jun 1, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> set please :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The image shows only a half of it on my laptop and idk why. Refreshing doesn't work too. :/ Would you mind rehosting it?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 1, 2010)

Mιch said:


> The image shows only a half of it on my laptop and idk why. Refreshing doesn't work too. :/ Would you mind rehosting it?



sure....



if its still not working use this one :33


----------



## Sunako (Jun 2, 2010)

Banner request for the SakuKarin FC.
Do what you want with whatever fanart you want.  

Guess who I am


----------



## Cuntacular (Jun 2, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> sure....
> 
> 
> 
> if its still not working use this one :33


It's working. 


Gaidou said:


> Siggy:
> 
> Avy:







Sunako said:


> Banner request for the SakuKarin FC.
> Do what you want with whatever fanart you want.
> 
> Guess who I am


Maybe at least, your request template resembles someone special here. 
lol jk. You're zwinky.


Will start making these 5 now.


----------



## Cuntacular (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 





















*Next: *Gaidou


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 2, 2010)

freaking awesome rep thanks xDDDDDD


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 7, 2010)

*A bit of a delay, Mich *


----------



## Mai (Jun 8, 2010)

Mich!!Just letting you know I won't be working at your shop. I just make avatars and I'm not really good at fabulous effects 

But I has a request <3

senior, dotted borders and pretty effects (like what you did to itsmylife or milshake)

thank you


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey, Mich, what's up? How's the requests going?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2010)

mich set please :33


make it awesome 

on sig Red is the way to go 


both sizes for avys xD

thanks

squared whatever border


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't want to be a bother but if my request is unable to be done, please let me know. I'm willing to wait but I would like to know whether it's being worked on or not...


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 6, 2010)

I miss this..

MICH!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 6, 2010)

-Set
-
-whatever border that works is fine with me
-effects and colorization, whatever looks best
-text: Nova
^on both sig and avy somewhere

Thanks bro~!


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 6, 2010)

Nova said:


> -Set
> -
> -whatever border that works is fine with me
> -effects and colorization, whatever looks best
> ...


hey sorry for inconvenience but I guess this shop is dead. or inactive already, 

I'll close this shop for Mich is inactive, and I do wanna make your but me dont know how to put border . so I guess you understand..

this shop is full of memories, I might be close it


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 6, 2010)

ooooooooooo

thats sucks, sorry to hear that ~~~


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 6, 2010)

closed upon request


----------



## 【Temari】 (Dec 28, 2010)

Mich! get out of the shell!


----------



## 【Temari】 (Mar 28, 2011)

Mich, I want to request... ok



choose good coloring. then in sig, I want transparency, then put animehenji, rosaline12483,, and then logo of youtube with the buttong "subscribe". but dont let it make it sooo big, just small

while in Avatar.. focus it on the girl with head band. and put a background and then temari ofcourse 

have to go uni. I miss you,


anyway Mich, I draw that :risu, it was me and my best best friend in youtube.. thats why I hope you make it sooo nice and beautiful and just vm me pagnatapos mo na k...


----------



## Cuntacular (Mar 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Eda_ 







Forgive me if you dont like Eda. 
tell if i need ta change sumthin


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

soo wait your taking requests again???

set

dotted white borders


150x200 and 170x220 on redxblue

on sig " one night of peace is all we need to get through this horrid life" 



thanks


----------



## 【Temari】 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> *Spoiler*: _Eda_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


little the sig. not too big.. silly  

I miss you Mich,  lets fuck again.


----------



## Cuntacular (Mar 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> soo wait your taking requests again???
> 
> set
> 
> ...




yea, rl is kinda boring again. :33

I'll use the whole image for the sig kay? both pairs i mean

...

eda fuck you


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

thats fine 

i like both :33

i just want my blue x red for the avys :33

thanks 

i miss ya


----------



## 【Temari】 (Mar 28, 2011)

fuck me more cunt 

just resize it


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 28, 2011)

omg

omg

it's you

again

my love

oh yea bby oh yea

okay lemme see

searchin for a stock

okay okay


----------



## Cuntacular (Mar 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 






I hope you like it... 
i missed you too.  tell me if you wanna change sumthn 






Milkshake  welcome back ​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

holly shit  

thanks sooooooo much


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 28, 2011)

Stock: 

150x200 & 150x150 avatars
Text: None
Dotted Borders
Thanks ~


----------



## 【Temari】 (Mar 28, 2011)

Mich, how do you like it 


I'll just try testing here Mich... :33

*Spoiler*: __ 



fuck, cant be deleted?????


----------



## Cuntacular (Mar 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 






I hope you like it. :3


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 29, 2011)

Can I have a sig with that? sorry i didn't add anything to indicate such ;D

I love it <3


----------



## Cuntacular (Mar 29, 2011)

oh my god. right. good thing i didnt cancel the psd file yet


----------



## Cuntacular (Mar 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 









sorry again :33


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 29, 2011)

do wantssss <333
Gracias Seniorita <2


----------



## Cuntacular (Mar 29, 2011)

de nada malteada  
glad you like it


----------



## Z (Mar 29, 2011)

One of the best shops I've ever seen 

Senior sized avatar please - 

Text - Fantomex

Can I get it in a bunch of different borders if not too much trouble? Thanks very much


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 29, 2011)

Request type: Set
Stock: 
(Sorry if it's a big ass stock)
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: none
Effects: Up to you but red/black colors

Thanks!


----------



## Cuntacular (Mar 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 




Thanks man. I hope I didnt disappoint you 
Well those are some of the borders. XD




---

Vampire Princess, dont be sorry because I love big ass stocks for their quality. I'll do that one later or maybe tomorrow OK  ​


----------



## Z (Mar 29, 2011)

Orgasmic


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2011)

Avatar: 
Signature: 
Size: Senior w/ 150x200 avatar
Borders: Like my current set 
Effects: Whatever you like 

Gimme dat cunt


----------



## 【Temari】 (Mar 29, 2011)

wow, yoh still amazing cunt.  and yups, just reps and credits guys  

Dartthhhh...    ur a worker, and you request


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't work anymore. Taking a break


----------



## 【Temari】 (Mar 29, 2011)

oh me see


----------



## MacGyver (Mar 30, 2011)

Avatar: 
Signature: 
Size: w/e you know best 
Borders: w/e you know best 
Effects: w/e you know best 

thanks in advance


----------



## Cuntacular (Mar 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_ 









I couldn't choose w/c border. I hope you like. 




Darth Nihilus and MacGyver, will do yours next XD​


----------



## 【Temari】 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mich, do MacGyver for me...  he's my friend. for the very last time  stop the alibis


----------



## jux (Mar 30, 2011)

Cuntacular 
Could I just get a sig out of this? 
-Bordered 
-Effects are totally up to you, but keep it simple. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]



Cheers!


----------



## MacGyver (Mar 30, 2011)

【Temari】 said:


> Mich, do MacGyver for me...  he's my friend. for the very last time  stop the alibis



aawww


----------



## Cuntacular (Mar 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 







Well, you could've done better than me. you're really good XD





*Spoiler*: _MacGyver_ 






The stock was low quality, but I hope you like what it's turned out. :3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 30, 2011)

NNNNNNNNNN

UGHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

love love


----------



## Cuntacular (Mar 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _jux_ 




hope you like


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd like a avy of this please



150 x 150 thin white border


----------



## Cuntacular (Mar 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Sidious_ 








Tell me any modifications needed. :33
like if that's not the border you wanted​


----------



## 【Temari】 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mich, can I have your av.  

or make a sweet av,  anything


----------



## MacGyver (Mar 31, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> *Spoiler*: _MacGyver_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, they are awesome.


----------



## Cuntacular (Mar 31, 2011)

【Temari】 said:


> Mich, can I have your av.
> 
> or make a sweet av,  anything



but that girl is mine.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2011)

umm im wearing the set at another fourm 

i just want avys 150x200 and 170x220....



go wild but keep simple and cute and an edge of smexy


----------



## 【Temari】 (Mar 31, 2011)

can you cut her head so we can wear it as partners Michy


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 1, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! You're amazing; it looks great.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mich, I'll wait you here at home  


Dear customers, Mich is just on vacation right now in my place. so she;ll be inactive


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> umm im wearing the set at another fourm
> 
> i just want avys 150x200 and 170x220....
> 
> ...



this will have a bit of delay, if you can wait for a some time, my flight's tomorrow and i'm busy packing things up like eda said  



Vampire Princess said:


> Thanks! You're amazing; it looks great.


my pleasure, glad you like it 



【Temari】 said:


> Mich, I'll wait you here at home
> 
> 
> Dear customers, Mich is just on vacation right now in my place. so she;ll be inactive



you wait for me in the airport and we do smexy stuff


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




Hey I'm just kidding kagura, I was able to make it in time.  



I know it sucks. Tell me if it does. I'm sorry if you don't like




*Spoiler*: _eda_ 



my gift for you
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Z (Apr 1, 2011)

Can I request or are you going to be too busy?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no i like it :33

its soo pretty :33

damn gotta spread


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 3, 2011)

Z said:


> Can I request or are you going to be too busy?


Yeah. Sure. I've arrived now anyway. 


Kagura said:


> no i like it :33
> 
> its soo pretty :33
> 
> damn gotta spread



Glad you do. Btw, you can put the borders you want in it since I was too lazy to put borders other than rounded that time.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 3, 2011)

Mich, make me an av. and choose between this pics babe 


*Spoiler*: __ 





not available


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 3, 2011)

I choose the last one :ho
I'll do that in one condition, you do this for me. 

Well since I can't find your shop you're talking about, i'll request here.  
*
Manga Coloring*



enlarge the image 
add a glossy feel on it
not too contrastive
not much noise or grain
on desktop size too. 


guy's hair color is your choice. just give it your best shot


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 3, 2011)

ok, deal. 

and pay for me for the dinner


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 4, 2011)

should I cut that one by one 

and yeah. can you edit youre post about the pic. alam mo na  cause I'm going to credits you!


----------



## Juli (Apr 4, 2011)

Seriously guys, take your private conversations to VMs/PMs.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 4, 2011)

oh shit! gets real 

Michhhh!!  yeh hear that  

I havent seen youre post  and okey okey  sorry juliiii


----------



## Z (Apr 4, 2011)

*Avatar -*
*Signature -*
*Size -*Senior
*Borders - *


----------



## Z (Apr 7, 2011)

Anybody home?


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 7, 2011)

honey I'm home 

I dont know with Mich  but he said he finished yours :/


----------



## Z (Apr 7, 2011)

Well do you know if he'll be back online or not? His work is great.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 7, 2011)

yeah she will. guaranteed , dont worry   she is just watching japanese drama last night crying soo loud at night. lol


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 8, 2011)

【Temari】 said:


> yeah she will. guaranteed, dont worry   she is just watching japanese drama last night crying soo loud at night. lol





Z said:


> Well do you know if he'll be back online or not? His work is great.


I'm really sorry for making you wait, Z. I am always unsatisfied and unsure of my work that's why I have a hard time of thinking to post it or not. I'm sorry for the delay. 



*Spoiler*: _Z_ 











​


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 8, 2011)

Mich, I want to request for maricar reyes going bulilit av


----------



## Z (Apr 8, 2011)

You don't need to be unsatisfied or unsure

Your work is sooo awesome


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2011)

yo mich 

dotted white borders 

if you an do this giff avy on each  otherwise just avys for each

150x200 170x220

on sig "let celebrate this new beginning



make it fap worthy


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2011)

holly shit this is fap worthy 

will wear soon :33


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 11, 2011)

Mich, you free to make me a set ?


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 11, 2011)

i am free


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 11, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> i am free



That's great 


Request - Set
Avy info - make it 200x150 and 150x150
Sig - however you like it
Borders - just don't make it rounded
Worker - Cuntacular


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2011)

^ you cant have a 150x200 dude your not a senior or have special privileges


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^ you cant have a 150x200 dude your not a senior or have special privileges



I'm well aware of the sizes I can have, it's for another forum


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 11, 2011)

... 

*Spoiler*: _Fritz_ 













150x150





(didn't make a 200x150 or is it really 200x150? imma do it)
150x200 







I'm indecisive of which border to use so I end up posting a bunch.​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2011)

^ just checking


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 11, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> ...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Fritz_
> 
> ...



Whooa, now that's what I'm talking about !!
I love it pek


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 11, 2011)

^

so glad you like it


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 12, 2011)

where the fuck is my request Mich,

if you dont like just make me a hot set. meowww


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 12, 2011)

【Temari】 said:


> where the fuck is my request Mich,
> 
> if you dont like just make me a hot set. meowww



okay let's go for olivia wilde


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 12, 2011)

bye


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 12, 2011)

Could I please get a senior member set of this? I don't really care what goes into it; creative control is up to the artist.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 12, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> bye


wow! whos that Mich. shes pretty   thank you!


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 12, 2011)

South of Hell said:


> Could I please get a senior member set of this? I don't really care what goes into it; creative control is up to the artist.


will do 



【Temari】 said:


> wow! whos that Mich. shes pretty   thank you!




*Spoiler*: __ 





Cuntacular said:


> I choose the last one :ho
> I'll do that in one condition, you do this for me.
> 
> Well since I can't find your shop you're talking about, i'll request here.
> ...



what happened to this you cuntbag


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 12, 2011)

on process  cellshading or burn coloring??


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 12, 2011)

*
Spoiler: South of Hell 









more contrast:





*



Temari, either.​


----------



## Master (Apr 14, 2011)

(Only the upper panel, DUH)

A set. 
150 x 150 and 125x125 ava please

Whatever effects you want

remove the text.

Thanks


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 14, 2011)

hey cuntacular



size it down to a sig. Whatever dimensions you think work with the image.

i want 2 texts.

1) "Fight. Relax. Do Whatever."

2) "TN's One Piece RPG"


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Master_ 














don't forget to rep + cred 
i can resize or crop if the sig's too big for you.





*TRI05*, I think your stock is blocked.​


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 15, 2011)

blocked as in you cant see it?

how about now


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 15, 2011)

ok stock's visible now thanks.
so i'll put those two texts in the sig
will work on it now


----------



## Sunako (Apr 15, 2011)

hhello _Cuntacular_ :3
mai i have a set please? 
 / i trust you , work ur stuff :3


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _TRIO5_ 




diff. borders











lol i hope you like em
don't forget to rep + cred 
and .. any modifications?




Next, *Sunako* ​


----------



## Master (Apr 15, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> *Spoiler*: _Master_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, the sig is too big.
500x400 for junior members max :/

Also, not to be a dick, i find it good, but i was kind of expecting some darker colors(black/blue in particular). You don't have to re-do it, but just my 2 cents. Different tastes tho;


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 




diff. borders











hot stock btw 
don't forget to rep + cred <3


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 15, 2011)

Master said:


> Yup, the sig is too big.
> 500x400 for junior members max :/
> 
> Also, not to be a dick, i find it good, but i was kind of expecting some darker colors(black/blue in particular). You don't have to re-do it, but just my 2 cents. Different tastes tho;



sorry  

*Spoiler*: _here_ 








also sorry for the bright colors, i'm kinda gay today  lol nope you're not being a dick, i find it good that you're telling me that. i sincerely like customers who frankly point out their opinion on my work <3


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 15, 2011)

lol can't do that 
quality will suck if i enlarge the image or  text since i didn't save the psd file 
oh thank you, that ..  maybe one of the worst


----------



## Sunako (Apr 15, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunako_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAYUM THAT WAS FAST
I'LL COME BACK BBY OH YES
NEXT TIME I'LL USE A HOTTER STOCK


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 15, 2011)

Mich if you make me fap more then the set i am wearing now i will RAPE YOU 

gif avy with effect slow pace



sig MAKE ME FAP BABY



on sig have "can ya take my heat can ya take my passion can ya take me all over"

do what ever you want but make me FAP

150x200 avy and 170x220 avy 

what ever border you want


----------



## Master (Apr 15, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> sorry
> 
> *Spoiler*: _here_
> 
> ...



You could have just wrote that instead of wall-of-text ya know


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 15, 2011)

@Cuntacular

Hi! Ummm.. I'd like to request a junior sized set please! :33
You can do whatever you want as long as you make it look extremely hawt and fap-worthy.  Also, you don't have to include their whole bodies, just the upper body would be fine but if you think whole body looks better, that's also okay.
For the avatar, I'm not sure which face I want to use. I think using both would be too small but I kinda like Sakura's face more so...Sakura's face it is I guess...lol 


Thanks!


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 15, 2011)

Honestly cunt i wasnt really liking the first sig you made me. You blocked out zoro and the text was really small. Can you make this one a little bigger than the last one? Like 500x300 or something? Make the text readable because its an important part.

Im only asking all this because i've seen the work you are capable of and i need to have this sig made by you.

stock: 

text: "A Journey Beyond Limits"
"Join TN's One Piece RPG"

counting on you!


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol Nami, I did yours first and finished it btw, but feel free to request something else later  

I'll get these done by some time. Will be taking my time on them if it's okay guys. /busyirl


----------



## Raizen (Apr 16, 2011)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Avatar (150x150, 200x250) both of the guy in green, sig size doesn't matter
Border: Whatever look best
Effects: Whatever you like
Worker: Cuntacular
Other: Can I use this on another forum as well? I'll give credit there too.


----------



## Nami (Apr 16, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> Lol Nami, I did yours first and finished it btw, but feel free to request something else later
> 
> I'll get these done by some time. Will be taking my time on them if it's okay guys. /busyirl



I thought you were busy that's why I removed it, so if you still have it, can I get it please?


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 16, 2011)

*Here you go *

*Spoiler*: _ _ 




*lighter*




other borders : 

*darker* 








i hope you like


​

The rest later. See you later


----------



## Nami (Apr 16, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> *Here you go *
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ _
> 
> ...



Hnnng  Sexcellent! *swoons* Have my e-babies. <3 I repped you, but I'll raep again and will use both.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 18, 2011)

cunt, make a new set for me. mods are getting too much irritated about it,


----------



## Master (Apr 18, 2011)

【Temari】 said:


> cunt, make a new set for me. mods are getting too much irritated about it,



Slut! I mean temari.

When you say make me a set, it kind of has a wide range of choices. You might wanna say something more specific


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry for the wait.


*Spoiler*: _Raizen_ 




I hope you like them Raizen. :]










*Spoiler*: _TRI05_ 







This is the last. I won't redo anymore. I hope I didn't waste your trust. :] 





*Spoiler*: _Benzaiten_ 





OMG. JUST~ tell me if you don't like them, I'll redo anything for a kababayan. XD






*Kagura*, wait for yours a very little bit hun. You know it's a pressure when you say "make me fap baby"  Really thinking into what effects I'll do with the stock. I'm a little afraid not to make you FAP but I'll surely try 

*Temari*, what kind of set now? lol​


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 18, 2011)

something hot again and smexy   

@ Master 

Cunt is my boss, so I can play him like a dawg yooo!!!!!


----------



## Mozu (Apr 18, 2011)

Senior avi please. Whatever effects you want, just make it colorful/bright. No border. 



Include both of them in avi. Thank you :33


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 









Sorry if I failed  I hope you like it :]







【Temari】 said:


> something hot again and smexy
> 
> @ Master
> 
> Cunt is my boss, so I can play him like a dawg yooo!!!!!


You can play with my dick  


Mozu said:


> Senior avi please. Whatever effects you want, just make it colorful/bright. No border.
> 
> 
> 
> Include both of them in avi. Thank you :33


I can't see the stock D: Mind hosting it at some other site? ​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2011)

hmm its ok but i was thinking more of redish colorization and effects  

to make it looking like a heated night......

thanks though 

you can try again if you want :33


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 18, 2011)

A heated night  Ok I'll try again 
But tomorrow or next time XD


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2011)

alright :33        .


----------



## Raizen (Apr 18, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> Sorry for the wait.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Raizen_
> ...



Thanks so much. I'll definitely be requesting from you again :33


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 18, 2011)

Stock - 
Request - Set
Size - Senior
Text - Street Fighter x Tekken
Effects - Make the Street Fighter text above Kazuya's head and the Tekken text under Ryu's chin, and make the avatar of Kazuya

Thanks!


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 18, 2011)

Master said:


> That definitely defines it
> 
> If you can do that than he must have mental problems or something :/



You're saying I must have mental problems or something in my shop? Seriously, GTFO. Don't fucking spam in here if you have nothing to request. 



Raizen said:


> Thanks so much. I'll definitely be requesting from you again :33


Glad you like it Raizen. I might request at your shop too.



Kyuukudo said:


> Stock -
> Request - Set
> Size - Senior
> Text - Street Fighter x Tekken
> ...



Gonna work on it later today.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 19, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> *Spoiler*: _Benzaiten_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No need. I love it! 
Thank you so much! I'll definitely be requesting again when I need a set.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 19, 2011)

my lovely Cuntaaa <3
Set pls

I don't care what you do with it as far as borders, colors, etc are concerned. Dotted or rounded is recommended though.
Text: you've always got a friend in me


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 19, 2011)

Request - Set

 - Batgirl in the 2nd panel.  I'd be pretty happy with anything that has a solid black background.  150x150

Sig  &  - Make one of those fab animated slideshows (or whatever they're called), starting with the 'that's far enough' panel and ending with the kick to the balls. Include all of the text and word balloons minus the weird one in the last panel.

Thank you.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 19, 2011)

Can you see it now? Sorry for late reply.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 20, 2011)

Can someone put ttgl on hao's place and resize it to hao's size too
 thanks will rep and cred


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Mozu_ 











*Spoiler*: _Kyuukudo_ 














Don't forget to rep and cred.​


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 












I was unsure of the first one so I made another one.





*Spoiler*: _ghstwrld_ 











Don't forget to rep and cred.​


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 20, 2011)

OMG THIS IS BEAUTIFUL YOU ARE AMAZING OMG I LOVE YOU
MY OVARIES HAVE EXPLODED
HAVE SEX WITH ME YOU STUD

i mean-

this is too uncensored for your shop but who cares 
My god, it's amazing though  both of them, though I like the 2nd one the most :33

I think you got the text wrong; I think it was "you've got a friend *in* me" 

Otherwise, thanks! Ilu Cuntaaa.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 20, 2011)

Fabulous.

Thanks.


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 20, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> OMG THIS IS BEAUTIFUL YOU ARE AMAZING OMG I LOVE YOU
> MY OVARIES HAVE EXPLODED
> HAVE SEX WITH ME YOU STUD
> 
> ...



Oh babe you're giving me an erection 

I feel horny you like it  Nah, I'm glad. <3 
Sorry for my grammar tho :sweat and you're welcome.



*Spoiler*: _Kirihara_ 







Dont forget to rep or cred.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 20, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kirihara_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you make ttgl smaller and can you remove hao's cape thanks  and btw can you put a "so small" text


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 20, 2011)

^ 
I'm really sorry for my inflexibility but I can't make ttgl smaller, I don't save the psd files to be able to make changes with the layers. But if you're okay with that, I'll put the so small text along with the removal of cape.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 20, 2011)

That's okay  thanks. Can you also add borders and cool effects thanks


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 20, 2011)

remember my request Mich


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 20, 2011)

mich ya forgot me or am last again?


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Apr 23, 2011)

Your work is amazing xD

Set please 


*sorry for the quality...

Avi size: 150x150px

Text on sig: My True Home

I'll leave the color scheme, backgrounds, borders, font, etc.. all up to you


----------



## Raizen (Apr 23, 2011)

Stock: 
Size: Avatar 150x150, 200x300, sig can be any size
Other: Just make it awesome :33


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 23, 2011)

Request type: FC banner
Stock: 
Text: Goodies and Links
Effects: Black/red colored and "Twilight" font.

Thanks!


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay guys, I'm back.  I've been inactive for a while and guess I made you wait for some time. I'm sorry, specially to the requests not done which were a week back. I caught flu so I can't do anything but lurk in the shop, unable to do the requests.Temari even knows this. Still, my bad. I can't have peace of mind irl while leaving this shop, really. But I'll get to work now. No need to cancel your requests in times like this. It's just normal for me to have a life out there. 

- 

*Requests:* Kagura, Kirihara, Temari, MiamiCity15, Raizen, Vampire Princess


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 26, 2011)

cunt I'm pregnant. where is my av


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 27, 2011)

Apologies for the delay. 


*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 








I'm sorry and I love you. It's okay if you don't like it. I did my best on it tho.





*Spoiler*: _Kirihara_ 








One with the text and one w/o. Hope you like it.





*Spoiler*: _Temari_ 








You said it was a set you're requesting. Something hot. Okay that's it lol 





*Spoiler*: _MiamiCity15_ 








Thank you for saying that. <3 I hope I didn't let you down. Also, I thought you were a girl so I made a lighter one but found out you weren't so I redo it darker.




*Don't forget to rep and credit.  <3*​


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Raizen_ 








Hope you like it. <3





*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_ 








It's so red sorry 




*Don't forget to rep and credit if taking. <3*




*Spoiler*: _READ_ 



So, okay. I've been a patient worker til now but this has been quite pissing me off, customers who request but never take the sets. What the actual fuck? Can't you even be at least considerate on the efforts of the set maker? One more thing, if you don't use the set made for you within a week I'll post it in the Giveaways thread. 

Thank you guys for understanding.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow! Gotta rep you twice mayne! Also sent a buddy request


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 27, 2011)

thank you Mich for the set.


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 27, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Wow! Gotta rep you twice mayne! Also sent a buddy request


No need to, you already did.  Added you now. :]



【Temari】 said:


> thank you Mich for the set.



Tang ina ka .


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 27, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> Apologies for the delay.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> ...




holly shit  


FAP FAP FAP 

will wear soon :33


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 27, 2011)

babe, make me an hidan X tayuya set


----------



## Raizen (Apr 27, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raizen_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it 

I will rep you after spreading.


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> holly shit
> 
> 
> FAP FAP FAP
> ...





Raizen said:


> I love it
> 
> I will rep you after spreading.



Glad you guys like it. 



【Temari】 said:


> babe, make me an hidan X tayuya set




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 27, 2011)

san kyu sister


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 27, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! You're amazing! I love it!


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 27, 2011)

Aww I'm glad you did


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Apr 27, 2011)

Damn, you're good, could you make a cool set out of this; 

150 x 200 size avatar and non-senior sized sig.  :3


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cunt your epic!

I'm definitely coming back 

+rep.


----------



## Cuntacular (Apr 28, 2011)

Magic Carpet said:


> Damn, you're good, could you make a cool set out of this;
> 
> 150 x 200 size avatar and non-senior sized sig.  :3


Thank you. :amazed I would, I'm definitely dying to do that. But my laptop is at the shop atm. So I'll have it done in a few days 

edit: crap they're delaying it  if you can wait.... 


MiamiCity15 said:


> Cunt your epic!
> 
> I'm definitely coming back
> 
> +rep.



I'm glad you like ;]


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mich, make an avatar only.. of this pic 



I dont care of the quality. gumawa ka ng paraan!


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 30, 2011)

hey cunt

set of this pic with a 150 x 150 avy

effects = up to you

text = Adventure Awaits

avatar = around luffy and ace (two kids on the right)



thanks dude.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (May 1, 2011)

I'm back!

Request: Set
Size: 150x150 avi
Effects and borders: Up to you
Stock:
Text: "Na-aammiii..."


----------



## Cuntacular (May 1, 2011)

Just letting you guys know that I'll get my laptop (where I have all the resources are: textures, patterns, psds, and gradients) back days from now. You and I will have to wait  

reqs
Magic Carpet, Temari, TRI05, MC


----------



## TRI05 (May 1, 2011)

thats cool.


----------



## Sayaka (May 1, 2011)

do what ever you want 

you know my sizes


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 7, 2011)

Request type: OP banner for FC
Stock: 
Text: Love, Lust, and Blood: The Vampire Knight FC

If you can find it, please use the "Vampire Knight" text. 

Thanks!


----------



## G (May 9, 2011)

Yo
*stock* 
*Resized transparent set*
Avatar: 150x150 of Chikushodo, dotted borders.
Tell me if the stock is too explicit.


----------



## Cuntacular (May 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Magic Carpet_ 










*Spoiler*: _Temari_ 




gave this to you a while ago. 




*Spoiler*: _TRI05_ 









*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 









sorry for being gone guys. at last, i've made it. 
*REP + CRED *​


----------



## Cuntacular (May 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_ 









*Spoiler*: _Boshi_ 









*Spoiler*: _MiamiCity15_ 










*REP + CRED*​


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 12, 2011)

oh thank god you posted biatch , youre the only person I'm waiting for before I leave again  you fucking cunt! , weve been jailed like gaga and beyonce... eh eh eh eh telephone, and thank you you fucking herpes cunt...


----------



## Cuntacular (May 12, 2011)

shut up and fuck off i've been banned because of you. 
anyways, no spamming.


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> *Spoiler*: _Magic Carpet_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fab 

mina looks good :


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 12, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> shut up and fuck off i've been banned because of you.
> anyways, no spamming.


hey, how about the avatar or us partner!

and me like like like like like it, mmmmmmeeeeeeeoooooooooowwwwww


----------



## Cuntacular (May 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> fab
> 
> mina looks good :


aww i'm so glad


【Temari】 said:


> hey, how about the avatar or us partner!
> 
> and me like like like like like it, mmmmmmeeeeeeeoooooooooowwwwww



let's request at a shop  no more herpes ok  glad you like it


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 12, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing yet again. You always have the best work. Thanks so much!


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 14, 2011)

Michyyyyy....

made a beautiful gif avy for me in this vid 

the one were katy perry wears glasses. its up to you what scene, and just an avy gif..\\

I think the girl who I request wont do it anyway ;/

gif ok... anyway, I love you! after I get back, I'll use it. I'll miss you!  be a good lesbian girl??    just do it for me. licking you head to toe... like ice cream.  mmeeeeeoooowwww. and stop stalking my blog ok and wash your vag maybe you'll got herpes again.. dont forget to drink poison, I mean vitamins.. and always pray to satan, I mean buddha.... and always watch our favorite 2 girls and 1 cup ok. bye afnan balbal


----------



## Cuntacular (May 14, 2011)

Just tell me what scene. 

*Spoiler*: __ 





【Temari】 said:


> gif ok... anyway, I love you! after I get back, I'll use it. I'll miss you!  be a good lesbian girl??    just do it for me. licking you head to toe... like ice cream.  mmeeeeeoooowwww. and stop stalking my blog ok and wash your vag maybe you'll got herpes again.. dont forget to drink poison, I mean vitamins.. and always pray to satan, I mean buddha.... and always watch our favorite 2 girls and 1 cup ok. bye afnan balbal



Aww I'll miss you too bitch. Stop being dramatic. It's hard to part from you, you know, sis.  WTF .


----------



## Les Mis?rables (May 14, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> *Spoiler*: _Magic Carpet_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I love it.

Will wear it when I get 150 x 200 permission again.


----------



## Cuntacular (May 14, 2011)

Magic Carpet said:


> I love it.
> 
> Will wear it when I get 150 x 200 permission again.



Take your time, your current avatar's cute.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (May 14, 2011)

Request: Set
Text: "Dreamer" in cursive. 
Stock: 

Oh yea, I want Luffy in the avatar, please 

Everything else is up to you ;]


----------



## Cuntacular (May 15, 2011)

*MiamiCity15*







*REP + CRED .*​


----------



## Cuntacular (May 15, 2011)

*【Temari】*
Choose:





*REP + CRED .*​


----------



## MiamiCity15 (May 15, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> *MiamiCity15*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spectacular as always Cunt ;]

I rep you when this 24hl expires.


----------



## Cuntacular (May 15, 2011)

Oh yeah. I'm glad you like it. Btw if you don't use the set made for you within a week I'll post it in the giveaways thread. I've made two sets for you and didn't even wear it, why so?


----------



## Raizen (May 15, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: avatars (150x150, 150x200, 200x200) sig size is your choice
Border: Your choice
Effects: Your choice. Try your best to make it look awesome :33
Stock: 
Other: Would you mind if I used it on other forums? I would give credit there as well.

Thanks in advance :33


----------



## MiamiCity15 (May 15, 2011)

Cuntacular said:


> Oh yeah. I'm glad you like it. Btw if you don't use the set made for you within a week I'll post it in the giveaways thread. I've made two sets for you and didn't even wear it, why so?


NF isn't my main anime forum. I'm here for the sports community (hence my Wade sig). I wear the sets you make for me in my primary anime forum. 

I should have asked earlier, but are you against that? If so I'll wear them here as well ;]


----------



## ILikefruitloops (May 16, 2011)

Request Set

Stock: 

Effect: Whatever you like.


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 17, 2011)

Mich computer blowed up but she is still doing your work. and you can cancel your request now. thanks


----------



## Cuntacular (May 25, 2011)

Miami, nah I'm not against that. Just curious.

Guys BEFORE anyone else requesting anymore, I want you to know that this shop is like ON and OFF (this been close two times). I don't do requests the way they're done so orderly in other shops. Meaning, I sometimes hand sets weeks after. Frequent customers know how I work so late and lame. You know this shop sucks. I keep making excuses because I'm lazy like fuck. That's just it.
But yeah I sometimes do and give requests properly.

Still doing the uncancelled requests.  But I don't know when I'll post them


----------



## Sunako (May 25, 2011)

Hey cunt, make me a senior set, please 
Do whatever the fuck you want with it, I trust your orgasmic talent! pek

I can wait


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 24, 2011)

Request type: Banner
Stock: 
Text: "Pureblood Princess: The Yuuki Kuran FC"
Effects/Colors: Red/black colored

Thanks!


----------

